# Didn’t put our DT in last night!



## gabby.santana (Nov 16, 2018)

The temps are about 38 degrees at night. I made the mistake of assuming he was already inside before I went in for the night I checked one of his hiding spots but not the other. 

My poor Mogali was left outside the whole night!! 

We put him near the fire right now and are going to soak him. He wasn’t peeked his head out. Has only moved his arms. 

Will be okay? Will he most likely get an RI? 

What else can I do? 

He already breathes kinda hard so I’m not sure if I will be able to tell the difference between him breathing normally or not.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 16, 2018)

Greetings..

Id suggest giving your tort a very nice, long warm water soak so his entire core warms up. Not sure putting by a fire is really the best way to warm up a tortoise - your toes, yes, but not a cold tortoise.

Does your night box have heat?

Good luck


----------



## gabby.santana (Nov 16, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Id suggest giving your tort a very nice, long warm water soak so his entire core warms up. Not sure putting by a fire is really the best way to warm up a tortoise - your toes, yes, but not a cold tortoise.
> 
> ...



Yes he has 2 heat lamps on during the night the spots directly under them reach 100 degrees. 

Our fire place is electric and emits a lot of warm air. So I’m hoping that gets him going


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Nov 16, 2018)

Did it appear to be hunkered down in his hiding spot? Hoping the wind was blocked for the most part.


----------



## gabby.santana (Nov 16, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Did it appear to be hunkered down in his hiding spot? Hoping the wind was blocked for the most part.



He was in between plants and planters so I’m hoping the wind was kinda stopped then.


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 16, 2018)

Fingers crossed that a warm soak will set him right.

Jamie


----------



## gabby.santana (Nov 16, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Fingers crossed that a warm soak will set him right.
> 
> Jamie



Thank you! He’s walking around but I’m worried he might still get an RI


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 16, 2018)

I got caught out with Joe when it snowed unexpectedly and he spent a night out that I wouldn't normally have allowed. We were away and the weather was unseasonal. He found his own shelter and was absolutely fine. I hope this reassures you


----------



## gabby.santana (Nov 17, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> I got caught out with Joe when it snowed unexpectedly and he spent a night out that I wouldn't normally have allowed. We were away and the weather was unseasonal. He found his own shelter and was absolutely fine. I hope this reassures you



Thank you!


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2018)

gabby.santana said:


> Yes he has 2 heat lamps on during the night the spots directly under them reach 100 degrees.
> 
> Our fire place is electric and emits a lot of warm air. So I’m hoping that gets him going


They need it dark at night, and being a temperate species, it should be cooler at night for them. Heat lamps are fine during the day if you need them.

One night at 38 degrees should not be a problem as long as the tortoise gets warmed up well the next day either in the sun or under heat lamps.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Nov 25, 2019)

When I was 7, I left my tortoise out on a very cold night. when I brought her back in in the morning, I put her under her heat lamp, and she was all right in a few hours. It was probably not good for her, but she ended up alright. I just hope that yours will be alright too.


----------

